# Touring Caravan sites in Portugal



## scots wha hae

Hi ,

Just wondered if anyone can advise us of any quiet, small caravan sites (or places where we can park up our caravan legally between months of May and July) 
We are planning on touring along the Silver Coast, to Coimbra, Tomar and Zezeire areas ,,,we are hoping to move to Portugal soon ,,,,and are planning on using this tour to help us decide where we would like to live.
When we have been holidaying and talking to expats some had suggested it would be good, if offered, to live on someones land to get a feel for the area, the lifestyle and the culture in that area of Portugal. 
The areas must have good Broadband as we will be working from home. 

We have been avid readers of this forum gathering valuable information,,, thank you all


----------



## Algarve

*reply*



scots wha hae said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Just wondered if anyone can advise us of any quiet, small caravan sites (or places where we can park up our caravan legally between months of May and July)
> We are planning on touring along the Silver Coast, to Coimbra, Tomar and Zezeire areas ,,,we are hoping to move to Portugal soon ,,,,and are planning on using this tour to help us decide where we would like to live.
> When we have been holidaying and talking to expats some had suggested it would be good, if offered, to live on someones land to get a feel for the area, the lifestyle and the culture in that area of Portugal.
> The areas must have good Broadband as we will be working from home.
> 
> We have been avid readers of this forum gathering valuable information,,, thank you all


quite often you see places for a caravan space for around €50 a week, and others often avertise for free place in return for the odd job here and there,try the 123 newspaper out weekly, or the getreal online best of luck


----------



## canoeman

Just about every Camra has an official campsite, if you Google Camra then the name or Camras Portugal will give you all 1634 of them.
Also Motorhome campsites portugal will give you plenty of sites and reviews.
May June, you should be ok without prebooking, but it is a popular Portuguese pastime.

May June, there will be more SCUT electronic tolls roads, if they feature on your route, you need to be aware and make appropiate arrangements.


----------



## omostra06

The region you mentioned are all very close to each other so maybe better to park the caravan in one place/site and drive to the various locations for a look around. 
If your using a mobile device for your internet connection then some regions inland of the coast, the signal will be bad in the hills around Ansiao, Alviazere etc.

Iam sure you will find someone that will allow you to park up on their land for free, plenty of people do this, sometimes in exchange for a bit of gardening work, or just offering security to an empty property.

If your coming to Tomar pop in and say hello.


----------



## Dennis

scots wha hae said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Just wondered if anyone can advise us of any quiet, small caravan sites (or places where we can park up our caravan legally between months of May and July)
> We are planning on touring along the Silver Coast, to Coimbra, Tomar and Zezeire areas ,,,we are hoping to move to Portugal soon ,,,,and are planning on using this tour to help us decide where we would like to live.
> When we have been holidaying and talking to expats some had suggested it would be good, if offered, to live on someones land to get a feel for the area, the lifestyle and the culture in that area of Portugal.
> The areas must have good Broadband as we will be working from home.
> 
> We have been avid readers of this forum gathering valuable information,,, thank you all


I can certainly recommend <THIS> place as we stayed here for eight weeks while looking for property last year.
Linda and Gijs and Carlos made us very welcome and the site is small and quiet, but has all the facilities of a larger site including broadband.


----------



## miradouro

*Camping Asseiceira, beneath Marvao*

Camping Asseiceira Portugal

This small campsite is excellent. Marvao is the most spectacular village in Portugal, and the area (Serra de Sao Mamede) has an excellent climate with beautiful (and cheap) farmhouse properties.


----------



## scots wha hae

*Touring Caravan Sites in Portugal*

Many thanks to everyone for their information and advice ,,We've not actually mastered using this site yet but hopefully will soon 

And yes Derek we shall pop in when we arrive and have a wee chat. Hope it is sooner rather than later


----------



## omostra06

How big is your caravan? 
we have space here if you want to park up for a few days, as long as the van is not too big as the entrance gates are not huge!


----------

